# Angeln in Bibione / Italien



## Ennos (3. August 2008)

Fahre Anfang September nach Bibione / Italien. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich da aws angeln kann und wo ich was bezahlen muss ?


----------



## Ennos (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Bibione / Italien*

War da noch Niemand im Urlaub und hat im Meer oder irgendeinem Seitenarm geangelt ?
Will ja auch nicht groß fahren.


----------

